# Digital TV - Picture breakup - Anglia Region



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Sorry to be a bit OT.

Just wondered if anyone else was experiencing bad reception on ITV1 and channel 4 ? The picture breakup is terrible.

Okay on BBC1 and BBC2. Thought it might be a transmitter problem?

I live in Bedford.

David

PS - Typical isn't it - The first episode of Desperate housewives is due in 12 mins!


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Whoops !

Looks like it was my new ADSL router that was causing the problem. Once I had moved it a little further away from the aerial socket, the problem cleared up  

David


----------

